# 2006 Beetle 2.5 L P0322 - Engine Speed Sensor (Crank Sensor) (G28): No Signal



## jdmracing (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi All,

Just wanted to put this up in case is anyone else might need it.
Ive been looking for something regarding this job, but no luck.

Purchased a ACTRON (9575) code scanner to see what was going on.
The EPC was lit up as well as the check engine lite.

*2006 VW, New Beetle, 2.5 L, Convertible*

Code P0322 was coming up with the occasional MAP code (forgot the number).
P0322 - Engine Speed Sensor (Crank Sensor) (G28): No Signal
Symptoms:
* Engine shuts off while driving
* Engine doesn't start back right away
* Speedometer/Tach inoperative

I had a hard time finding the sensor. Couldn’t really find good details…
But after some searching I found it!
Basically I had to lower the skid plate.
I couldn’t remove it since I didn’t have 12 pt torx 
But, I could lower it enough to get to the hole that the sensor is bolted in.
Removed the 2 bolts with a T-handle allen wrench. I think it was a 5mm.
Sensor came right out. Not tight at all. Just fell out.
Replaced with the new one, and it was a success! Codes cleared, drove about 20 miles. No problems!

Hope this helps. Let me know if I have any mistakes on here… I’m no pro…

Pictures are located here...
http://newbeetle.org/forums/2-5-lit...or-crank-sensor-g28-no-signal.html#post748524


----------

